# Rechner "friert" ein



## Tim C. (31. Dezember 2001)

Also folgendes. Mein Rechner hat ein scheiss Mainboard (Elitegroup) das sehe ich ja ein und er zerschiesst rar files, kann ich mich auch noch mit abfinden  ABER nu kommts, jetzt spiel ich Empire Eart über Peer to Peer un nach spätestens 25 minuten friert das spiel ein, zum kotzen sowas.
Könnte das auch an der defekten VIA Southbridge liegen, die auffen Board drauf ist ???

PS: bemühe mich grade um boardumtausch, nur das dauert halt noch was, und ICH WILL ZOGGGGÖÖÖÖNNNNNN


----------



## NIC140903 (31. Dezember 2001)

die via 4in1 hast du installiert, oder?


----------



## Tim C. (1. Januar 2002)

jode ich habe die via 4 in 1 treiber in der neuesten version drauf.
Achja elitegroup sieht ja ein, dass die da ne kaputte southbridge draufhaben, empfehlen mir dann mein bios auf version 3.3c upzudaten. Die neueste version die man auffer homepage aber downloaden kann ist 3.1b, find ich net so dolle.
Achja im Singleplayer läuft das einwandfrei ohne das es einmal abschmiert


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Wenn Elithegroup zugibt, daß die Southbridge defekt ist, hast Du Anspruch, auf ein vergleichbares Produkt, in der selben Preisklasse, sie müssen das Board zurücknehmen und wenn Du hartnäckig bist, kannst Du sogar Deine Kohle zurückholen...


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2002)

jop das geld will ich auf jeden fall wieder hamm, weil nen elitegroup board nehm ich nicht mehr


----------



## FilouX (7. Januar 2002)

Es geht sogar so weit, daß Elitegroup jemanden vorbeischicken muß und Dir ein Austauschboard geben muß, weil Du ja mit dem Rechner nicht arbeiten kannst. Oder Du gehst zu Deinem Händler und sagst zu ihm, er soll es zurückschicken, das Geld zurückverlangen und holst Dir ein MSI oder ASUS. Das ist aber Aufgabe Deines Händlers und im HGB festgeschrieben. Ansonsten muß er Dir einen Preisnachlaß auf das Board gewähren, da Du nicht optimal mit dem Board arbeiten kannst und eine Leistungseinbuse in dermasenem Umfang besteht, daß, falls Du damit Dein Geld verdienen solltest, sogar Lohnausfall fordern kannst. Hier wird Dir jedes Gericht zu 100% Recht geben...


----------



## Tim C. (8. Januar 2002)

jop, nur auf lohnausfall kann ich schätzungsweise nicht klagen. und zum händler >> gehen << kann ich auch net. nächste filiale is 60km weg. hab online da bestellt, aber die tauschen anstandslos in der regel.


----------



## FilouX (8. Januar 2002)

Und schon gemacht haben...


----------

